# Milk Jugs



## m4lcs67 (Mar 16, 2014)

Can anyone recommend a good milk jug with a pointed spout? I assume those are the latte art ones, as my current one has a rounded spout and I end up spilling milk all over the place with it. A pointed spout would hopefully mean no more spillages.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Check the cats thread where some people are posting pics of the jugs they use


----------



## ronsil (Mar 8, 2012)

I think Boots is referring to the 'Jugs' thread not the one with 'cats & walls'


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Mrboots2u said:


> Check the cats thread where some people are posting pics of the jugs they use


Yes... The cat Linux soz











ronsil said:


> I think Boots is referring to the 'Jugs' thread not the one with 'cats & walls'


----------



## Drewster (Dec 1, 2013)

ronsil said:


> I think Boots is referring to the 'Jugs' thread not the one with 'cats & walls'


The thread about cats hiding in a sinister & malevolent way behind bushes and blatantly sitting on lawns!

Where apparently there is only one SANE and RATIONAL thing to do!


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

Drewster said:


> The thread about cats hiding in a sinister & malevolent way behind bushes and blatantly sitting on lawns!
> 
> Where apparently there is only one SANE and RATIONAL thing to do!


UNless of course you subscribe to Jasper Carrott's method of getting rid of garden pests and in that case "There's only one way to get rid of a Mole !!"


----------



## drgekko (May 19, 2013)

Most baristas here love Motta jugs which I think are well designed and look great... however I think they're expensive for what they are and they seem to have a monopoly on the whole frothing jug business. It's surprising that there aren't many copies around.

Today I was searching and I found this which I think is good value and I like the fact that it's been designed by a local enthusiast with the pursuit of perfection in mind:

http://www.milktoperfection.co.uk/milk-to-perfection.php


----------



## 7493 (May 29, 2014)

Like the look of that one but really liking the look of the Espro toroid 2. I think at least one member here has bought one recently. Hoping for a review.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

drgekko said:


> Most baristas here love Motta jugs which I think are well designed and look great... however I think they're expensive for what they are and they seem to have a monopoly on the whole frothing jug business. It's surprising that there aren't many copies around.
> 
> Today I was searching and I found this which I think is good value and I like the fact that it's been designed by a local enthusiast with the pursuit of perfection in mind:
> 
> http://www.milktoperfection.co.uk/milk-to-perfection.php


Making milk isn't that hard and just needs some practice to get it right

more down to where the steam tip is in relation to the milk and the jug rather than a fancy jug that is meant to do it for for you...

theres plenty o things to spend your money on in the coffee world that will maker a difference ( good coffee being one of them )


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

There's plenty of other jugs about if you don't want to pay Motta prices. Look at catering suppliers like nisbets


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Rob666 said:


> Like the look of that one but really liking the look of the Espro toroid 2. I think at least one member here has bought one recently. Hoping for a review.


Just out of interest what criteria would you use for a review on a milk jug

Not being sarky , just I'm wondering what your looking for from it , as getting milk right is about steaming technique and pouring practice on the whole..


----------



## seeq (Jul 9, 2011)

Mrboots2u said:


> Just out of interest what criteria would you use for a review on a milk jug
> 
> Not being sarky , just I'm wondering what your looking for from it , as getting milk right is about steaming technique and pouring practice on the whole..


It's a perfectly fair question. I would look for only four main qualities. (I'm sure others will look for more, but maybe I'm not that fussy)

A) combines milk well. (You're correct that this is mainly down to technique, but the jug shape does make a big difference)

B) build quality. I want something that will last, not dent easily, not chip or mark and generally hold up to every day use

C) decent pour. Again each jug pours differently, worst case scenario it trickles down the jug and drips on your sideboard!

D) it looks pretty


----------



## 7493 (May 29, 2014)

OK as an innocent(??) newbie, I would have thought it was about whether the jug helped or hindered your ability to stretch milk and subsequently pour it to produce latte art.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Motta Europa series then - check Cream Supplies.


----------



## marcuswar (Aug 19, 2013)

Also check Amazon for sale items. I got a small 12oz Andrew James jug on special offer for £3.99 delivered that is just great for a single flat white


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Rob666 said:


> OK as an innocent(??) newbie, I would have thought it was about whether the jug helped or hindered your ability to stretch milk and subsequently pour it to produce latte art.


I suppose design could play a part in helping stretch

but not if the steam tip position is wrong in the first place...If you steam tip is too near the bottom your still gonna blow the milk around

If too near the top your gonna pump air in .....

A £5 jug from nisbets will stretch milk if you practice with it ...


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

marcuswar said:


> Also check Amazon for sale items. I got a small 12oz Andrew James jug on special offer for £3.99 delivered that is just great for a single flat white


Yep will do the trick also !


----------



## marcuswar (Aug 19, 2013)

I think (from my very limited experience of just 3 jugs!) that jugs that are vase shaped or conical shaped seem to help with the swirling of the milk and produce better microfoam.


----------



## seeq (Jul 9, 2011)

I have a motto and Andrew James stainless jug. The motto I can steam milk perfectly every time. The Andrew James I find 10-20% of the time doesn't integrate the foam probably or splits quicker.

I do notice a difference between them.


----------



## marcuswar (Aug 19, 2013)

Thanks for the comment seeq. I do have an occasional failed milk with my Andrew James jug but have always put that down to me rather than the jug. Maybe I'm better than I think







At some point I will probably get a Motta jug as I'm sure its better but for the price I paid the AJ mug is perfectly acceptable (at the moment).


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

I've got 3 different sizes and shapes of milk jug at the moment and don't seem to have any difficulty getting milk done correctly in any of them, I tried one of the original Espro Toroid jugs a few times and whilst they kind of work they really aren't a replacement for proper technique. That said I can see that maybe with a machine like a Classic which doesn't have the greatest steam power, even with the wand swapped, that if the new design Espro does what it says on the tin would help, as it is claimed that the new dimple in the base helps to "amplify" the steam power.


----------



## ronsil (Mar 8, 2012)

I'm finding a small Teflon jug works better on the Classic than the Espro Toroid.

The technique is to angle the jug & start with just the tip under, then still angled take the wand lower. Should be an almost silent operation. If you get noise you've got the wrong angle.


----------



## Tiny tamper (May 23, 2014)

Charliej said:


> I've got 3 different sizes and shapes of milk jug at the moment and don't seem to have any difficulty getting milk done correctly in any of them, I tried one of the original Espro Toroid jugs a few times and whilst they kind of work they really aren't a replacement for proper technique. That said I can see that maybe with a machine like a Classic which doesn't have the greatest steam power, even with the wand swapped, that if the new design Espro does what it says on the tin would help, as it is claimed that the new dimple in the base helps to "amplify" the steam power.


The sage is ment to be very easy to make microfoam on so where you as good on the expobar charlie?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Tiny tamper said:


> The sage is ment to be very easy to make microfoam on so where you as good on the expobar charlie?


Charlie previously had a classic

Gary moved from expobar to sage...


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

Mrboots2u said:


> Charlie previously had a classic
> 
> Gary moved from expobar to sage...


I had also used other machines as well, but yes with the Sage you have to try to mess up steaming milk and even then it won't mess it up 100% no matter how hard you try. Other machines I had tried have way more steam power than the Classic or the Sage with it's 3 hole tip on, so you just have to adapt your technique as other wise it's very easy to over texture and over heat the milk.


----------



## Tiny tamper (May 23, 2014)

> Charlie previously had a classic
> 
> Gary moved from expobar to sage...


Sorry charlie and Gary got u Mixed up


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Tiny tamper said:


> Sorry charlie and Gary got u Mixed up


Lol







............


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

Tiny tamper said:


> Sorry charlie and Gary got u Mixed up


Easily done - the similarities are striking









I'm not sure who now feels the most insulted!


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

Daren said:


> Easily done - the similarities are striking
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah I mean Gary has so much more hair left than me


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

they are like twins!!, which one is danny devito?


----------



## lookseehear (Jul 16, 2010)

I think the main consideration should be size. I don't think the shape of the jug makes much of a difference when it comes to steaming or pouring latte art providing it actually has a spout! The position and angle of the steam wand is far more important.


----------



## CallumT (Aug 23, 2013)

I find milk jugs make a difference mainly in terms of pouring , but also in terms of steaming. But with steaming it's less difference and more to the point of getting to know the jug, how the milk wants to spin in there.

I used to really like motta jugs, then I moved onto rattleware as I found the easier to pour tulips with. Over Christmas I bought a mk2 toroid along with a hasbean order and initially I hated the jug to steam with but found it had a far superior spout for pouring. Got used to it and now for steaming and it's what I use most of the time.

Practice means more than the jug and I'd avoid anything like the milk to perfection as you might develop a different technique that works solely because of the central cylinder.

Ah Gary and Charlie the dynamic duo haha


----------



## CallumT (Aug 23, 2013)

Size and milk dose also play a massive part


----------



## michaelg (Jul 25, 2013)

CallumT said:


> I find milk jugs make a difference mainly in terms of pouring , but also in terms of steaming. But with steaming it's less difference and more to the point of getting to know the jug, how the milk wants to spin in there.
> 
> I used to really like motta jugs, then I moved onto rattleware as I found the easier to pour tulips with. Over Christmas I bought a mk2 toroid along with a hasbean order and initially I hated the jug to steam with but found it had a far superior spout for pouring. Got used to it and now for steaming and it's what I use most of the time.
> 
> ...


What's your usual approach with the Toroid jug for steaming, Callum? I just got one too and I keep it central for stretching but think am gonna try tilting and putting the wand to the side to get it spinning more tomorrow.


----------



## CallumT (Aug 23, 2013)

Just spin like a standard jug, none of this central stretch nonsense. The toroid is quite unforgiving in terms of milk dosage though


----------

